

Show HN: Faraday, a simple day calendar for iPhone - 54mf
http://faradaycal.com

======
54mf
Submitter / Creator here. I built Faraday to live on my desk while I work
throughout the day. I'm a freelancer, so my days often involve jumping between
projects and irregular schedules. Faraday lets me block out sections of my day
quickly and easily, and helps keep me on track while I work.

I'm considering this a MVP, simply because it doesn't do all the things I want
it to yet. Its feature set is limited, but it's definitely functional enough
to use on a daily basis. It is for me, at least.

I'd love to hear what you all think about it.

